# Baked Beans questions?



## Barb L. (May 13, 2007)

Question-  I want o bake beans today, but my oven is at 250'for my pork butt - How long will it take to bake at this temp?  One, more thing I always put bacon on top - will it cook enough at this low heat? I ahve about 4 1/2 hours left for the pork - eating at five.  Thanks for any help.   Barb L.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 13, 2007)

Miss Barb..

We mostly cook "baked" beans on top of the stove. Doing it your way you might try frying the bacon a bit before going to the oven. Incorparate the drippings into the beans if ya wanna. I would guess that 1 or 1 11/2 hours at 250* would be plenty of time. Hope this gives ya some ideas!

Have a Great Mother's Day!


----------



## kadesma (May 13, 2007)

_Barb,_
_I'd do like uncle Bob, cook on the stove or a crock pot and dice up the bacon, cook it half way of til done then incorporate it into the beans.._
_kadesma_


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 13, 2007)

are you following a recipe? if so do they give you any indication of time?


----------



## Caine (May 13, 2007)

According to this recipe, you can do it, but you're not gonna have time!

*All-Day Vegan Baked Beans *
3 cups dried white (navy or great northern) beans 
1 large onion, peeled and diced small 
1/3 cup blackstrap molasses 
2 tablespoons barley malt syrup 
2 tablespoons stone-ground mustard 
plus (optional) 1 teaspoon dry powdered mustard 
1 teaspoon salt 
2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar 
28 oz can of tomatoes, diced 

Soak beans overnight in 9 cups water, refrigerated. Drain. Bring to a boil in 9 cups fresh water. Reduce heat to low, cover and cook until nearly tender, about 45 minutes. Drain beans, reserving two cups of liquid (I save it all and use the remainder as a soup base). Combine beans and other ingredients in a 4-quart covered casserole. *Cover and bake **at 250 degrees F for 6 to 9 hours.* If you are home, occasionally check after a few hours, and add a little bean liquid if necessary. As the sauce develops, tinker with the seasoning if necessary. Leave uncovered for the last hour or so.


----------



## Barb L. (May 13, 2007)

Thanks all for your replies, I just use two diff. kinds of Bush beans doctored up- their in the oven now - when the Butt comes out, I will jack the heat up for the final half hour - hope they cook ok- lol !


----------

